# Rod holder length and depth?



## s1rGr1nG0 (Jun 6, 2016)

I want to buy some PVC and make a few cheap surf rod holders for sticking into the sand. How long should I make them and how deep should I put them in the sand?
I have a couple 12 ft and and a couple 10ft rods.

I have one store bought holder but it seems a little short and I also have a metal spiral one but that one also seems to be short.

Just wanting to see what you guys recommend.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

1.5" pvc, 4' long, with end flared with heat gun and shiner bottle, then sanded smooth. I sink using a ghost shrimp pump around 2 feet, depending on the sand. then i fill up the pipe with sand until my surf rod sits down in it just the right length. around 8" ususally is where i like it so i don't grind on my butt wraps...
If i am sharking, I will sink deeper... if sand is super soft, i will sink deeper... if sand is rigid like wet concrete, i will sink shallower...


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Get a full length 1.5" thick wall pipe and cut it in 3 pieces at a sharp angle. Then open the other end in the kitchen stove burner startong witjwith a beer bottle and finishing on a flat surface. Take ur time heating up only the very end of the pipe otherwise it shrinks the pipe and you end up with a smaller ID. Not rocket sience...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

I like mine a little taller to get as much line out of the water away from the seaweed and off the sandbars as much as possible. You can add some aluminum angle to the bottom if you want to penetrate the sand deeper.


----------



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

Like CAPSIZED, prefer mine a little taller as well. I take the standard length pipe (I think they are are 10'), cut in half at a sharp angle greater than 45 degrees. Can usually work into the sand about a foot by hand, then I just use the ol' lungs to create a vacuum to sink it in further (maybe another foot). Have had a fish yank one out of the sand on me yet.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

I made a "driver" like a steel post driver out of slightly larger PVC. Cut a few circles of wood with a hole saw, pressed up inside, and capped off the end. Works great!! You could add a little weight if so desired.


----------



## DanaS (Nov 29, 2013)

doublezer6 said:


> Like CAPSIZED, prefer mine a little taller as well. I take the standard length pipe (I think they are are 10'), cut in half at a sharp angle greater than 45 degrees.


This is exactly what I do. I have not tried the beer bottle trick Jimj suggests (which sounds great), but I do grind down the edges on the top to prevent damage to the rod handle when yanking out the rod with a heavy fish on. I also picked up a post pounder from the hardware store, which works great to drive them into the sand. I am pretty sure that was a tip I picked up on this forum a couple years back. Plenty of knowledge from this group.


----------



## ChapCat (Oct 1, 2017)

I bought a post driver at Tractor Supply for hammering the PVC into the sand, one of the better $20 purchases I have made.


----------



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

In the last year or so I have really tried to focus on reducing the amount of gear I bring to the surf with me, as I always find I bring more junk than useful equipment. Trying to employ the K.I.S.S. method more. That's why I don't bring anything to drive the posts into the sand. If the sand is wet enough, a little suction works great to get the holders as deep as you need. Just sand and round off the edges of the pipe to make sure it doesn't damage the rod grips and you're good to go.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Five foot section of 5/8"s reinforcing rod with PVC hose clamped to top. I work mine down into the sand. This will hold a Penn 14/0 just fine.


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

kneekap said:


> Five foot section of 5/8"s reinforcing rod with PVC hose clamped to top. I work mine down into the sand. This will hold a Penn 14/0 just fine.


Rebar for me also. No clamp just duct tape PVC to rebar. Carry small shop hammer to drive into sand.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Or you could buy a few from me. My Dad made some in the mid 80s like these, and he is still using them. So i just made my freinds and I a batch last week. I have a couple extra.
1.5" PVC bolted w/stainless hdwr to 5/8" dia 316L stainless round bar. CNC drilled and tapped. I can cut the PVC to whatever length you need. PM me if you want one or two.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

These rod holders i made will last a lifetime. Prob not for the guy that only surf fishes once or twice a year, but the guy or gal that hits the surf every chance they get. You dont need a hammer or a t post driver to set em either. It only takes one hand. They never rust also. I prob went overboard making them, using 316L and CNC on the d&t, but i wont need to buy any for the rest of my life. like i said, i have a few extra and hope some old salt gets them. 
They are by far the best rod holder you will ever get.


----------



## GregoH (Dec 3, 2017)

Nice, how much do they weigh?


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

About 5.5 to 6 lb.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

One thing to note. I have not tested this personally, but it sounded reasonable. Surf guru Billy Sandifer has stated that when he sees people hammer spikes into the sand, he can actually see fish spook in the surf, due to the way sound and shock travel thru solid ground and water compared to air. 

also, pounding on pvc can weaken and crack and chip it. 

I sink my pvc using a ghost shrimp type pump made from a test plug. It is light weight. easy to use. youtube videos can show u how to make one for a couple of bucks.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I would personally never use pvc for rod holders. They are hard to get in and out of the sand, they flex to much, and they get brittle and break. I've seen to many rods and reels lost over the years to ever use pvc.
I make mine with 1 1/2 pipe and 1 1/2 angle. The pipe is cut 24" and the angle is cut 36" and welded half way up the pipe, making the over all length 48". I usually add a 8" to 10" piece about a third of the way down to hold a bait rod.
They can be made using regular steel, stainless steel, or aluminum, and you can sink them in the sand with 1 hand just by wiggling it a little.
The black ones are some I made for a Christmas present and the silver one is one of the aluminum one's my uncle welded up for me.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Sharkchum, those look really nice. Quality you wont find at a store, for sure. The ones we made over 35 yrs ago use pvc screwed down to the rod, and we've never had to replace the pvc. But like you, i know that a rod holder that is just a long length of pvc will not hold up.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Big Zee and I spent several years surf fishing for shark and big drum, and we got away from PVC because it tended to crack and didn't last season after season. If your PVC holder fails when you get a huge run, you might kiss an expensive rod and reel goodbye. I bought 10 foot lengths of galvanized electrical conduit at Home Depot, cut them in half and spray painted them bright yellow with Krylon for visibility (morons driving near the surfline can cause a lot of expensive damage). I bought rubber couplings, cut those in half and put them on the top of the holder to protect the rods/reels. To sink the holders, just walk to the water line, push them into the wet sand, and do your best Cheech & Chong imitation of hitting a giant bong while pressing down. Having the tips of your rods higher cuts down on the amount of seaweed you'll deal with, and these things hold so well you can tighten your line and the tension will keep the reels suspended off of the rubber. When you hear a reel scream and then stop because the fish let the line go slack, the reel will have dropped down onto the rubber stopper.


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

saltwatertom, I also use the same rubber on tops on my rod holders and also keep the reels a few inches off the holder. ive noticed sometimes a slot red will hit but not free the weight but the reel drops so you know something happened


----------



## Saltwater Jack (Jun 27, 2006)

Really nice bunch of surf spikes displayed here. Thanks for sharing your ideas. I still use the PVC spikes. I have had to run to the water to catch a rod before it gets wet. If I keep the spikes out of the wet sand, they do a good job. The last few years I have added a section of Pool Doodle to the top of the PVC to cushion the reel when it falls. I just whittle it to fit the PVC so it stands above the spike an inch or so. Not the best but works OK for me. I still chase trout all summer so don't usually get into the surf until Aug or so.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

doublezer6 said:


> In the last year or so I have really tried to focus on reducing the amount of gear I bring to the surf with me, as I always find I bring more junk than useful equipment. Trying to employ the K.I.S.S. method more. That's why I don't bring anything to drive the posts into the sand. If the sand is wet enough, a little suction works great to get the holders as deep as you need. Just sand and round off the edges of the pipe to make sure it doesn't damage the rod grips and you're good to go.


I totally agree. I especially have reduced what is in the tackle box.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I've reduced all the gear I take to the beach, just to make room for more beer.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fight The Fish (Mar 21, 2017)

or a commercial option. Lightweight aluminum, 47" long, will last you a life time unless you forget it on the beach

Check it out at www.fightdafish.com or pop us an email at [email protected]

Will also do a special deal for 2 coolers !


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

I always put the reflected tape in red and white. you can get at walmart for trailers.


----------

